# 2TB SAT Gear Shift Retrofit



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Losco said:


> maybe he meant your car is dirty? :rofl:
> btw the picture reminded me; does US F10 also have cupholders in different depth? I recently found out that left one is deeper than the right one.


I don't have time for that. My car gets washed maybe once per year, whether it needs it or not.

I have never noticed a difference in the cup-holder depth...but now I feel compelled to check.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Shawn, I noticed that after adding 2TB to the VO and calculating SVT target for another i-level, there is an entry on the GWS module for a different HWAP module see pic. I see you retrofitted without any coding.

This is tested on my car with the 205 shifter, so no hardware changed.

Do you think that relates to the 'expected' 2TB shifter similar to the one you retrofitted? What does HWAP stand for?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't have time for that. My car gets washed maybe once per year, whether it needs it or not.
> 
> I have never noticed a difference in the cup-holder depth...but now I feel compelled to check.


now it says the LCI has deeper cup holders, that will be the first thing i'm gonna retrofit from the LCI if possible


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> now it says the LCI has deeper cup holders, that will be the first thing i'm gonna retrofit from the LCI if possible


:thumbup:

Publish Part Number(s) and DIY after you figure it out.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> Shawn, I noticed that after adding 2TB to the VO and calculating SVT target for another i-level, there is an entry on the GWS module for a different HWAP module see pic. I see you retrofitted without any coding.
> 
> This is tested on my car with the 205 shifter, so no hardware changed.
> 
> Do you think that relates to the 'expected' 2TB shifter similar to the one you retrofitted? What does HWAP stand for?


Not sure. I didn't bother bother calculating SVT Target after I put mine in, but I imagine mine would do the same.

The HWEL, HWAP and HWFR all have to do with the Hardware version of the ECU, but I do not understand yet exactly what they are, how they differ, and what the implications are.

I know that my car is not dealer programmable with SAT GWS installed. ISTA/P rejects it as being "bad", because the part number is not what it is expecting.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe try adding 2tb in your vo? I don't understand why some hardware mod will fail the programming session while others will pass. Apparently the 6wb fails while 6wa will pass, and after I added my backup camera with the modded vo the programming session will pass and setup the camera accordingly, the camera is calibrated after I get the car back.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but I think I am done. I have no desire for the paddles. If I wanted to manually shift gears, I'd would have bought a 6MT.


You haven't drive yet in a circuit... 
Last week i was in Monza circuit with Siegfried Stohr's pilot school.
I drowe a modified E92 M3 and i assure you that its very important to drive with paddles...
My F11 has 8 gear sport automatic gearshift with paddles and when i drive quickly i feel the need to use paddles.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> You haven't drive yet in a circuit...
> Last week i was in Monza circuit with Siegfried Stohr's pilot school.
> I drowe a modified E92 M3 and i assure you that its very important to drive with paddles...
> My F11 has 8 gear sport automatic gearshift with paddles and when i drive quickly i feel the need to use paddles.


I am close to buying the Steering Wheel with the Paddles. I am trying to figure out first though if the Paddles will work with just coding (my car is M-Sport with Dynamic and Adaptive Drive), or if I will need to wire them.


----------



## Brett Kimura (Jun 13, 2013)

Does this give you the SAT too? To clarify, did the shift points change and the extremely fast shifting that everyone is talking about, or is this purely cosmetic?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brett Kimura said:


> Does this give you the SAT too? To clarify, did the shift points change and the extremely fast shifting that everyone is talking about, or is this purely cosmetic?


The "extremely fast shifting" is simply a matter of the SAT Paddles, which I have not added yet.

As far as shift points, they are the same on Sport Mode and SAT. A 2TB optioned car has same GWS firmware as non-2TB Sport or M-Sport car.


----------



## Brett Kimura (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Shawn but I am sorry that I am still a little confused. 

I will be getting a 2013 328i M-Sport in Month (looks like it will be on the ship tomorrow) and i got almost every option but the 2TB thinking it was just paddels and a cosmetically different shifter. After my research though, this doesn't seem to be the case.

So by installing the sport shifter i wouldn't see a performance difference when in sport or sport + mode? The only difference would be the manual shifting options (where it doesn't autoshift for you in M) and aesthetics? Or just purely aesthetics? 

By all accounts read, seems like the car actually shifts different, even in auto mode?


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

Shawn!!!! Can you do a write up how to take off the trim to get the the shifter :X?

Thanks !


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brett Kimura said:


> Thanks for the reply Shawn but I am sorry that I am still a little confused.
> 
> I will be getting a 2013 328i M-Sport in Month (looks like it will be on the ship tomorrow) and i got almost every option but the 2TB thinking it was just paddels and a cosmetically different shifter. After my research though, this doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> ...


I am saying the SAT GWS Shift Points are the same as the non-SAT GWS Shift Points.

I think if you code 2TB, even with the standard GWS, you will get these SAT functions:


No automatic upshift in manual mode when DSC is off, DTC on, or sport+ selected
Automatic kickdown is deactivated when DSC is off, DTC is on, or sport+ is selected - When you stomp on the gas peddle it will automatically downshift for more power, this does not happen in sport manual mode, the driver has complete control like driving a manual transmission.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Teemo Panda said:


> Shaw!!!! Can you do a write up how to take off the trim to get the the shifter :X?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Just use your fingers, and pull up and off the black housing around the Center Armrest Keylock to expose the Torx Screw. Remove the screw, and then lift up the entire center console trim from the back side where the armrest is.


----------



## Brett Kimura (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Shawn for all your help. Is the SAT shifter same across all modules? I think people have said there is an ECU attached so would i need to get the part specific to my vehicle, or can i slap a 1 or 5'er into my f30?

Also is this thing plug and play, or do i need to do soldering and cut wires?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brett Kimura said:


> Thanks Shawn for all your help. Is the SAT shifter same across all modules? I think people have said there is an ECU attached so would i need to get the part specific to my vehicle, or can i slap a 1 or 5'er into my f30?
> 
> Also is this thing plug and play, or do i need to do soldering and cut wires?


The gear shift assembly includes the GWS ECU. You need to check the Part Number in ETK. The one in mine, 61319251190, is used in F06, F10, F12, F13, and F25:

http://realoem.com/bmw/partxref.do?part=61319251190&showus=on

F01, F20, and F30 are not listed.

It is plug-n-play though.


----------



## Brett Kimura (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry, Please excuse my noob-ness but i did a search for GWS ECU and it seems like GWS stands for gear selector which which i believe to be the eco-pro, comfort, sport, and sport +? Is this correct? Since my car is an M-Sport im thinking what would be the difference if i didnt have the SAT GWS? Would I already have that ECU just not the coding and shifter? So does that mean that it would be a 100% cosmetic retrofit if i did this?


----------



## Brett Kimura (Jun 13, 2013)

It also looks like the part has a different number http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=3C13&mospid=54656&btnr=25_0519&hg=25&fg=15

Not sure which part number i should use? And also if i ordered would i need to order part labeled 2 separately? I dont even see a part number for that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brett Kimura said:


> Sorry, Please excuse my noob-ness but i did a search for GWS ECU and it seems like GWS stands for gear selector which which i believe to be the eco-pro, comfort, sport, and sport +? Is this correct? Since my car is an M-Sport im thinking what would be the difference if i didnt have the SAT GWS? Would I already have that ECU just not the coding and shifter? So does that mean that it would be a 100% cosmetic retrofit if i did this?


No, it is not correct.

The entire assembly is called a gear Gear selector switch, which is the Gear shifter and GWS Module combined. It has nothing to do with the DEC (FDS) Switch for the different Driving Experience Modes.



Brett Kimura said:


> It also looks like the part has a different number http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=3C13&mospid=54656&btnr=25_0519&hg=25&fg=15
> 
> Not sure which part number i should use? And also if i ordered would i need to order part labeled 2 separately? I dont even see a part number for that?


Look at the picture. Item 1 is the standard GWS and Item 2 is the SAT GWS. If you have Option 2TB, then you will have Item 2.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bonnierf7 said:


> The top bar is greyed out and the two timers are settable.


What are you talking about?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

carina77 said:


> Congrats!!! Nice mod, Shawn... Now, go for Paddle Shifters...





shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but I think I am done. I have no desire for the paddles. If I wanted to manually shift gears, I'd would have bought a 6MT.


I finally broke down and retrofitted the Paddle Shift Steering Wheel too.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I finally broke down and retrofitted the Paddle Shift Steering Wheel too.


Did you need to add any wires?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> Did you need to add any wires?


Nope. But I have an M-Sport with Dynamic Drive and Adaptive Drive if that mattered. For me, it was just Install Steering Wheel and Code, and that was it. Paddle Shifter's work great.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just use your fingers, and pull up and off the black housing around the Center Armrest Keylock to expose the Torx Screw. Remove the screw, and then lift up the entire center console trim from the back side where the armrest is.


My SAT shifter P/N 1190 (same as yours?) is in the mail. What size TORX will I need for this? I have none so I'll have to go shopping.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MWPos said:


> My SAT shifter P/N 1190 (same as yours?) is in the mail. What size TORX will I need for this? I have none so I'll have to go shopping.
> 
> Thank you!


I forgot, so I just checked, and it is a T20.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Where the plugs different on the 2 shifters? I ask as a friend tried to change his on a UK car & the SAT one had a different plug


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Where the plugs different on the 2 shifters? I ask as a friend tried to change his on a UK car & the SAT one had a different plug


Mine were identical, but I have seen instances on some parts where the connectors vary from market to market (ECE to U.S.), so I always try and buy parts from my same market if possible.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Mine were identical, but I have seen instances on some parts where the connectors vary from market to market (ECE to U.S.), so I always try and buy parts from my same market if possible.


yeah, i have a updated idrive controller with different plug.:dunno:


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

The plug might be 61139132577

http://realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR73&mospid=52156&btnr=25_0475&hg=25&fg=15&hl=328

The plug can't be too expensive, but the concern we should have is wiring it correctly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> yeah, i have a updated idrive controller with different plug.:dunno:


I had the same problem with an iDrive Controller when I was retrofitting 4U1 Ceramic Controls, and in my case, it turned out the one I had was designed for a car with RSE (Rear Seat Entertainment) Option, which apparently is different than the standard one.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I had the same problem with an iDrive Controller when I was retrofitting 4U1 Ceramic Controls, and in my case, it turned out the one I had was designed for a car with RSE (Rear Seat Entertainment) Option, which apparently is different than the standard one.


do you have the wiring diagram for that connector?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> do you have the wiring diagram for that connector?


No sorry. I went and got the right controller, and never used that one.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just use your fingers, and pull up and off the black housing around the Center Armrest Keylock to expose the Torx Screw. Remove the screw, and then lift up the entire center console trim from the back side where the armrest is.


Shawn,
Do you mean to pull up and off the key lock housing I circled in red in this picture?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MWPos said:


> Shawn,
> Do you mean to pull up and off the key lock housing I circled in red in this picture?


Yes, that's it. Just lift it up with your fingers and some force, and it will pop off, and then you will see the T20 screw.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

DIY for gear selector switch replacement posted here:
http://f10.5post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=14512564#post14512564

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MWPos said:


> DIY for gear selector switch replacement posted here:
> http://f10.5post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=14512564#post14512564
> 
> Thanks Shawn!


Excellent!

:thumbup:


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Guys can you share how your SVT Actual tree is for the replaced GWS and the MY of the car from which it was taken?


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

miotoo said:


> Guys can you share how your SVT Actual tree is for the replaced GWS and the MY of the car from which it was taken?


My car is a 3/11 build 535i. I do not know the MY of the car from which the GWS was taken. Attached, please find the SVT Tree. I'll dig around some more to get some more data.

Regards,
MWPos


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MWPos said:


> My car is a 3/11 build 535i. I do not know the MY of the car from which the GWS was taken. Attached, please find the SVT Tree. I'll dig around some more to get some more data.
> 
> Regards,
> MWPos


You do not have a GWS CAFD. 

I have only seen this before on M5, which has no CAFD for GWS or EGS.

I will post a picture of mine later tonight.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't recall if my retrofitted one has CAFD or not. I code F10's all the time where there is no EGS or GWS CAFD, and I don't give it a second thought.


----------



## Bludevils (Dec 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I can't recall if my retrofitted one has CAFD or not. I code F10's all the time where there is no EGS or GWS CAFD, and I don't give it a second thought.


No CAFD for EGS? And without CAFD for EGS you have retrofitted sport gearshift?!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have full 2TB retrofit, Gearshift and Paddles. I am pretty sure I have CAFD on both EGS and GWS. 

I am saying I code other F10's that are stock, like M5, and EGS and GWS has no CAFD's. I have seen it many times.


----------



## Bludevils (Dec 16, 2013)

Is possible that i vae not CAFD because sport gear that I have retrofitted is ceramic version and I have not this option in FA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. I have full Ceramic retrofit too, and I do not have 4U1 in my VO.

If everything is working, why are you determined to have GWS CAFD?


----------



## Bludevils (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not determinated to have CAFD for GWS, but if I have bought an used GWS I want to be sure that it is full working and that in the future Bmw dealer can upgrade my car successfully without issue


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe you need to flash it then.


----------



## Bludevils (Dec 16, 2013)

What's mean? How I can flash it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You would use E-Sys and PSdZData, and flash GWS with the latest firmware and encode it.


----------



## Bludevils (Dec 16, 2013)

But with esys is possible only code CAFD and I don't have it for GWS.
How I can flash GWS ? What is the right procedure?
Connect,read FA,acetivate FA,read Svt and then????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you can't inject CAFD using Detect CAF for SWE, then you can't code it.

If you want to flash it, which is complicated, the car should be on a commercial grade charger, rated for 70 Amps, and here are the basic steps:

Go to Comfort Mode => TAL-Calculating
- Read and Save FA
- Activate FA
- Read and Save SVT Actual as SVT_ist
- Create an SVT Target
Under KIS/SVT Target Calculation Strategy, select Complete Flash
Select I-Step (shipm.) to match your original I-Level as read and shown in VCM I-Step (Shipment)
I-Step (target.) will be unselectable as it is fixed based on current PSdZData I-Level
Do a KIS/SVT Target Calculation and Save as SVT_soll
- Do a TAL Calculation and Save as SVT_tal

Go to Expert Mode => TAL-Processing
Load TAL (SVT_tal)
Load SVT Target (SVT_soll)
Select "Read FA" button.
Check radio button for "read VIN out of FA"
On ECU Tab, uncheck let top box in column "All" (All checked boxes should toggle to unchecked)
On ID Base Row for GWS make check boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns.
Press Check software availability
Press Start and it will proceed with processing TAL to flash GWS with new firmware.

* Note: I-Step Shipment in case of a used ECU is the I-Step Shipment of Donor Car and not your car as shown in VCM.


----------



## dtd (Dec 3, 2013)

Curious. When the Shifter is put into Sport Mode(Position just before M Mode); Does that do the same thing as the Sport Button on a 550i / E60 Model?


----------



## Bludevils (Dec 16, 2013)

Is possible change part id of GWS? I have Ceramic version of Sport GWS 6131 9296910 and I need to replace this part number with 6131 9296906 ( sport GWS WITHOUT Ceramic Contorls) to diagnose correctly the car in my local BMW dealer. With this GWS for car with Ceramic Control (car not has Ceramic contols), dealer can't updated my car successfully...
Help please...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would think that if Option 4U1 was added to FA and written to car, ISTA/P would not reject the ceramic iDrive COntroller part number.


----------



## Bludevils (Dec 16, 2013)

I have not added 4U1 to the car because if I add it, Ista/p not reject GWS, but reject idrive controller that not have Ceramic Controls.
Is not possible change part id of GWS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1/2 a retrofit is never good.


If it is possible, I have no idea how.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Nope. But I have an M-Sport with Dynamic Drive and Adaptive Drive if that mattered. For me, it was just Install Steering Wheel and Code, and that was it. Paddle Shifter's work great.


I'm going to instal the steering wheel with Paddle, please can you explain how this coding is done?

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Add 2TB to FA, load modified FA and activate it, Right-Click on ICM, EGS, and SZL (the ECU's themselves and not the underlying CAFD) and select Code (not Code FDL).


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Add 2TB to FA, load modified FA and activate it, Right-Click on ICM, EGS, and SZL (the ECU's themselves and not the underlying CAFD) and select Code (not Code FDL).


Thank you very much the Paddle Shifter's are working :thumbup:


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, I have the paddle shift working also without a codeable GWS. Car is Euro spec, built 10/2012..

cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fatespb said:


> I have the same problem with my F25.
> I enabled sport+ mode in ICM and modified MENU parameters in COMBI but there are only three modes in menu which are eco pro/comfort/sport.
> There is no upward arrow when I choose sport mode also. It looks like there isn't sport+ mode available. But when I touch switcher one more time sport+ inscription appears beside gear indicator and on nbt also.
> How can I fix this?
> I have medium KOMBI which is standard for F10.


Did you VO Code Kombi and NBT with 1211 FA Date?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you VO Code Kombi and NBT with 1211 FA Date?


No, I don't.
For F25 NBT has been available only after 0413 

I have no problem with NBT.
There is no indication only at KOMBI.

I coded these parameters w/o any effect:
Kombi => 300C ECO_FDS =>Function

FDS_MENUE_TEXT_1=> menue_3 
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_1=> menue_3 
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_2=> menue_3 
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_2=> menue_3 
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_3=> menue_3 
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_3=> menue_3 
FDS_MENUE_TEXT_4=> menue_3 
FDS_MENUE_SIGNAL_4=> menue_3

And It works for F30 as I have read...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fatespb said:


> No, I don't.
> For F25 NBT has been available only after 0413


Sorry. For F25, I have no idea.


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I searched more information about this retrofit and I have not found anywhere so I think here is the best way to share to everyone.
I have an F10 530d 03.2011 with 205 in original FA and steering wheel with paddles. First I put 2TB in FA and coded. Everything works fine and now I have S1-S7, Sport+, etc.
Next step was to retrofit my GWS with a Sport one so I bought one from ebay(I didn`t know part number). 
When I received the shifter I saw it is 03.2012 so I made some research.
My car has a shifter with 8 pins socket and the new one has 10 pins socket.
It is possible to retrofit??
The answer is YES.
The only thing you will need is a new socket with 10 pins.
Part number 61139132577(cost between 3$-8$).
I post pictures with the wiring diagram for 8 pins and 10 pins.
They share the same wires and is very easy to do this retrofit.
Unfortunately I can`t find the part number for the 8 pins socket. Maybe someone will post it.
Be very careful when you disconect wires from the 8 pins socket. Even if the car is in sleep mode if you touch the wires together Fuse 64 will be gone.(see pictures)
Enjoy.


----------



## ghizzaui (Dec 6, 2015)

*2TB sat version*

Would there be any issues to retrofit an older 2TB SAT gear selector ? My bmw f10 520d is from 11/ 2011 and I found a 2Tb SAT is from 04.10.2010 part nr. 9239508-01 it's with 7 pins connector the same as the on I have in my car.
Unfortunately I bought a newere 2TB Sat with 10 pins witch didn't fit.


----------



## ghizzaui (Dec 6, 2015)

Would there be any issues to retrofit an older 2TB SAT gear shifter ? My bmw f10 520d is from 11/ 2011 and I found a 2Tb SAT from 04.10.2010 part nr. 9239508-01 it's with 7 pins connector as the on I have in the car.
Unfortunately I bought a newere 2TB Sat with 10 pins witch didn't fit ***55357;***56862;


----------



## stuartey (Jul 15, 2014)

Quick question
I want to do this on my f30 but gear shifts seem to be a lot cheaper for f10. Can I fit a used one and code it to f30 as I understand they have an ecu in the base

Or does the shifter come of the ecu so all that I have to do is use f10 shifter with my ecu


----------



## r0b3r (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello friends, I made this change in a bw f20, and everything works perfect, but I want to update the selector to the latest version and make code from esys to the selector but it does not let me do anything, it appears in esys but code is inactive  someone knows What may be happening? thanks.


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

Just for update the infos.
I bought on ebay a GWS with 8 pin connector that does not fit my F11 2016 (10 pin).
Unfortunately the 8 pin connector does not appear in the parts catalogue.
But....
I cut carefully the 10 pin connector in a way that fit exactly the header on GWS.
Relocated the cables as explained some posts before and everything works like a charm.
It is not so easy to take out the cables from the connector, but can be done.
Therefore it is confirmed that the 8 pin version of GWS can be used on the newer cars.
I paid 5,39 ***8364; for the new connector (did not want to cut the original one).


----------



## mbristol (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey guys.

I drive a 2009 without paddles, with the old type shifter. I recently bought a new type shifter and a 10 pin connector. Has anybody retrofitted a new shifter and replace the 8 pin connector with the new 10 pin connector? If so, what is the correct pin order when moving the cables from the 8 pin to the 10 pin connector?

Thanks!


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

mbristol said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I drive a 2009 without paddles, with the old type shifter. I recently bought a new type shifter and a 10 pin connector. Has anybody retrofitted a new shifter and replace the 8 pin connector with the new 10 pin connector? If so, what is the correct pin order when moving the cables from the 8 pin to the 10 pin connector?
> 
> Thanks!


post #124


----------



## mbristol (Mar 20, 2014)

guw said:


> post #124


Thank you! I saw the post, but I'm still a bit unsure.
The way I see it is the following:

8-pin to 10-pin

1 - 10
2 - 7
3 - 3
4 - 4
5 - 8
6 - 5
7 - 6
8
9
10

Does that make sense at all or am I way off?


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

mbristol said:


> Thank you! I saw the post, but I'm still a bit unsure.
> The way I see it is the following:
> 
> 8-pin to 10-pin
> ...


Yes, this is it.


----------



## mbristol (Mar 20, 2014)

guw said:


> Yes, this is it.


Perfect, thank you very much! Seems like I have a weekend project then


----------



## mbristol (Mar 20, 2014)

Didn't really get to be a weekend peoject, as it took 12 minutes to complete.
The cockpit looks a bit more modern now, just in time for my trip to Germany.


----------



## uasss12 (Jan 12, 2013)

does someone now how to set up te pins from 10 pin socket to 8 pins?


----------



## BoostedupNorth (Jul 27, 2015)

uasss12 said:


> does someone now how to set up te pins from 10 pin socket to 8 pins?


I know, old thread.. But just did this in my 2011 F25, that had 10 pins. Relocated the pins and cutted the conector to fit. Works like a charm


----------



## mbristol (Mar 20, 2014)

I did this retrofit, but the iDrive keeps throwing shifter errors. The shifter works, and as soon as I shift either manually or into D/R/P the error goes away.
Then after a random period of time the error returns.


----------



## BoostedupNorth (Jul 27, 2015)

mbristol said:


> I did this retrofit, but the iDrive keeps throwing shifter errors. The shifter works, and as soon as I shift either manually or into D/R/P the error goes away.
> Then after a random period of time the error returns.


Have you done any diagnostics?


----------



## mbristol (Mar 20, 2014)

BoostedupNorth said:


> Have you done any diagnostics?


Yes Sir, no codes showed up with Carly. I have since gone back to the old shifter awaiting time to figutre out what's wrong.


----------

